# Great Northern Railway Warehouse Derby



## Tim Mellor (Jul 24, 2013)

This is the old Great Northern Railway warehouse on Uttoxeter Road in Derby. 
Access is not restricted, but the internal building infrastructure looks a bit unsound, so I wouldn't recommend going more than a few feet inside.




street_art_by_tdan0504-d3fqc8k by tdan0504, on Flickr




railway_building_by_tdan0504-d3fq9mb by tdan0504, on Flickr




iron_window_by_tdan0504-d3fq9rw by tdan0504, on Flickr




derelict_by_tdan0504-d3fqa30 by tdan0504, on Flickr




derby_mill_by_tdan0504-d3fqa89 by tdan0504, on Flickr




derby_mill_by_tdan0504-d3fq9h8 by tdan0504, on Flickr




derby_mill_by_tdan0504-d3fq8zf by tdan0504, on Flickr




birdlife_by_tdan0504-d3fq9xk by tdan0504, on Flickr


----------



## ImmortalShadow (Jul 24, 2013)

It was fairly dodgy when myself and some friends went in 2011, that was before the roof started to fall in and things.

I personally wouldn't go inside again because, as you rightly said, the structure isn't safe at all.

However, I would be interested to know how the Trike's doing and if it's still in the basement...




Trike by jessnphoto, on Flickr


----------

